# Summer 2004 tractor shows in Arkansas



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is a list of several shows for Arkansas in summer 2004:

Date: Aug 12-14 
Location: Arkansas
Rusty Wheel Old Engine & Tractor Show - Hope. Rusty WHeel Old Engine Club, Don Shilling, Rt. 16 Box 491-HA, Texarkana, TX 75503, 903-793-8304 . 


Date: Sep 10-12 
Location: Arkansas
Fall Show - Gentry. Tired Iron of the Ozarks EDGE&TA 37, Larry Morrison, 404 Greenwood Place, Siloam Springs, AR 72761, 479-524-0450 . 


Date: Sep 11-12 
Location: Arkansas
13th Arkansas Antique Tractor & Engine Show - Scott. Holly Houser or Ben Swadley, PO Box 87, Scott, AR 72142, 501-961-1409 . 


Date: Oct 23 
Location: Arkansas
Corning Harvest Festival - Corning. Corning Harvest Festival, Daniel Moore, 701 N. Missouri Ave., Corning, AR 72422, 870-857-3931, 870-857-5344 .


----------

